

The smartphone app wars are over, and Apple won. - technologizer
http://techland.time.com/2014/02/21/ios-vs-android-2/

======
czbond
The points in this article sound great - until you look at the install base of
Android vs Apple. I'm all for well reasoned logical arguements - but this
isn't it.

~~~
melling
Doesn't his argument discuss the fact that Android has 80% market share.
Android was suppose to win because of this but it hasn't.

~~~
acheron
Yes, indeed that's the entire point of the article. It appears the original
poster didn't actually read it.

------
Zigurd
Two reasons this is balderdash:

1\. The trend is toward Android. Resistance is futile.

2\. Android handles multiple screen sizes better. Fragment is the modern
equivalent of a multi-window UI. This will breed better Android tablet apps.

3\. The author appears to assert that only the US matters.

